# MonStar's Journal: Ripped to Shreds!



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2005)

After doing Westside with M1T for over a month now I decided to weigh myself, as I feel like lately I've been adding some bodyfat. So I weighed myself and I ended up weighing 238 lbs. Of course, I think I've put on a some size, but some water weight and fat as well. So I decided to go for a 4-week or so cutting cycle. I'm going to do a ketogenic diet (since that's hands down what works best for me in terms of losing fat) along with a basic bodybuilding split, with 50-60% of the weights I was using on Westside. 

I'm going to do short intense workouts, 20-30 minutes long. I'm not even going to post my weights, or anything like that. For the simple reason that they're not at all impressive. I'm talking 135 for bentover rows and the 55's for overhead DB presses. 

Some of you are probably going to question muscle loss on a ketogenic diet, but with enough dietary fat, muscle loss has never been a problem for me on this style diet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2005)

Sunday; 8-7-2005​
*Training*

Back day today in the gym. Pretty good workout, started off with some light bentover rows. Then did some BTN pulldowns supersetted with BB pullovers. Hit my lats pretty hard with that superset. Did some Hammer Strength rows, and then some more pulldowns. Finished up with some rope cable rows, and a few quick sets of abs. 

*Diet*

Strictly low-carb today, started off with a scoop of whey protein pre- and postworkout. Also had some coffee with heavy whipping cream. Ate 3 hot dogs, and a bunless bacon cheeseburger with mayo. Then I had a ceasar salad with blue cheese dressing. Last night I ate some cheese, and some pepperoni. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8 hours. 

The only supplements that I'm taking right now are 25mcg T3 twice a day, and whey protein. I decided to stop taking creatine, actually. I've been taking it so long I feel like I finally need to cycle off of it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2005)

monstar, did u even read the BFFM ebook i sent you? Honestly, that will help you a lot. You don't need to change your training, it's perfectly fine with the incredible strength you have. What is really slacking is your "diet". You're not having whole meals, just basically "snacks" of the same kind everyday. I really encourage you to read that ebook and you will learn so much. Why don't you eat steak? cottage cheese? chicken? veggies? The only thing u eat everyday is yogurt and tuna sandwiches. 

I'm just trying to help you out, don't get me wrong. I wouldn't attack you and try to offend you. I know you can do so much more with that strength i'm sure all of us here wished we had but the main reason is your diet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2005)

How was your M1T cycle?


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 8, 2005)

You know you post too many journals when this is the 3rd journal titled, 
"ripped to shreds"    ..Come on, at least give us some creativity   

You much fat you expecting to lose?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2005)

*shiznit:* Hey man, I read the e-book that you sent yes, I found it pretty interesting. Some good info in there, for sure. I usually end up eating a lot of sandwiches, yes. Simply because I'm at work and I don't have access to much else. Cold oatmeal, sandwiches, cottage cheese, etc. But anyway, I'm on a ketogenic diet now so its much different than what I was doing before. 

*soxmuscle:* Awesome man, check out my Westside journal. Lots of PR's, and I gained about 10-15 lbs. I would say from the start of the M1T to the finish of it. Some fat, but also some LBM. 

*Cold Iron:* This journal title seemed most appropriate for what I'm trying to do. Since I'm cutting my weights in half (partially because of my hand as well) and doing a ketogenic style diet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2005)

Monday; 8-8-2005​
*Training*

Did shoulders today at the gym. Started off with some overhead DB presses, then did some Cybex side lateral raises. Moved onto some upright rows supersetted with seated DB lateral raises. Then did some front DB raises, and some shrugs. Finished up today with some abs, nothing too exciting. 

*Diet*

Started off with a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout, then a bunless cheeseburger with mayo. Then I had a salad with low-carb ranch dressing, and some tuna with mayo. I'm going to have 2 hot dogs, and a bacon and cheese egg omlette a little later. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Not too bad, feeling okay today. My energy levels are definitely low, I can tell my body is slowly getting into ketosis. 

I want to add that I feel like absolute and total SH*T today. I mean my mood sucks, I'm tired, I feel drowsy, I'm not in the mood to do anything but sleep all day. The first couple of days on a ketogenic diet are always like this, so I'm going to suck it up and deal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 9, 2005)

Tuesday; 8-9-2005​
*Training*

Did arms today in the gym! Really awesome workout, especially since I haven't trained my arms by themselves in months. I can tell that I'm carb depleted already since I'm not getting as much of a pump at all. Started off today with preacher curls and French presses, not bad. Then supersetted cable pressdowns with skullcrushers, and followed that up with a superset of rope cable curls and standing BB curls. Then I did some reverse curls and some overhead rope extensions. Finished up today with some triple dropsets for the Cybex curl machine and the Cybex triceps extension. Did a few sets of wrist curls and called it a day.

*Diet*

So far today my diet has been a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout, a bunless bacon cheeseburger with mayo, and then a salad with blue cheese dressing. I also had another cheeseburger with mayo, and then a bacon and cheese omelet with sausage. Then I had a salad with some low-carb dressing, and then a scoop of whey protein with heavy whipping cream. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7.5 hours.

Feel pretty damn good today, great workout, energy and mood are much much better than yesterday.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry MonStar, I'n going to have to boycott your journal until you get back into posting weights....+ you also never answered my question before, about how much fat you wanted to lose?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2005)

why do you choose this diet if you feel so terrible on it?  I'm really trying to understand you there MonStar.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 9, 2005)

so he can get away with eating fatty foods and still lose weight


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 10, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Hey man, I don't mind you posting in my journal, lol. As long as its not just retarded posts like "change your diet." If you're giving advice, support, asking questions then its not meaningless to me, lol. I want to drop a good 15 lbs. or so of flab around my midsection to answer your question. I just bulked up a good bit on M1T and Westside, and put on a little fat. So now I'm just trying to drop the fat that I gained. And on a low-carb diet I'm so depleted heavy weights aren't even an option. I cut my weights by around 50% (no exaggeration) and focus a lot more on my form and muscle contractions. 

*soxmuscle:* Cold Iron summed it up: 



> so he can get away with eating fatty foods and still lose weight


He hit the nail right on the head. On a ketogenic diet I not only lose a lot of fat in a short time period, but its easy to stick to, my appetite is decreased, etc. Maybe my performance in the gym suffers but that's true on any cutting diet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 10, 2005)

Wednesday; 8-10-2005​
*Training*

Did chest today in the gym, overall workout was very good. No complaints at all today. Started off today supersetting incline BB presses with flat DB flyes, really hit my pecs hard. Moved onto a Cybex pec-deck flyes supersetted with Hammer Strength presses. Finished up with incline DB flyes supersetted with dips---really hit my pecs hard. Finished up with a few sets of rope cable crunches.

*Diet*

Started off today with a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout. Then I ate a cheeseburger with mayo. Keeping my carbs as low as possible. Had a bacon and cheese omelet, along with another bunless cheeseburger, and then I had some slices of cheese. Also had a hot dog, and some coffee with heavy whipping cream.  

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Feeling pretty good today, my energy level isn't too bad, either. Solid workout today, mood is decent, as well. Still taking 25mcg T3 twice a day. Started taking a multi-vitamin so hopefully this will help out with my energy levels.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 10, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Cold Iron:* Hey man, I don't mind you posting in my journal, lol. As long as its not just retarded posts like "change your diet." If you're giving advice, support, asking questions then its not meaningless to me, lol



I don't really understand what you mean by this? I said I was boycotting your journal(jokingly) until you post weights again. 

Did you find something I said offensive? ...I've been reading you journals for years, and havent said shit yet, so why would i start now?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 10, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* My fault, bro. I am reading what I wrote now and I don't know what the hell I am even talking about, haha. Must have been mood swings from this low-carb diet because I started rambling on and on about support/advice. I know you were joking, and it was funny, sorry about that. 

Anyway, my weights right now would be a disgrace to post! I used 155 today on incline bench, and the 45's for DB flyes. For me, that's almost stupidly light. But my energy and strength always plummets on this diet.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 10, 2005)

np, bud. 


anyways...I see you've got a 1500 total now, thats seriously impressive! 5 more lbs and you'll be a class1 powerlifter @ your current weight


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you take a Vitamin B complex?  It helps some with your energy levels.  You should give it a try. 


It's been forever since we talked but I hope your doing great.  Talk to you soon


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Well my current weight for the longest time was 225 lbs. But then after the M1T cycle and Westside I was up to 238 lbs. I'm shooting for around 215-220 lbs. and under 10% bodyfat. So we'll see how things go in the next week or so.

*Andrea:* Hey you! Where have you been stranger? I take a very broad multi-vitamin/mineral that has B-complex in it I believe. But I'll double check when I get home. Anyway, I hope that all is going well with you. I might go down to NC to visit my aunt but I'm not sure just yet. Hope everything is cool with you and Travis, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2005)

Thursday; 8-11-2005​
*Training*

Back day today! My Lexus is still in the shop so I didn't have a ride to the gym today, so I had to make do in my basement. Not too bad though, considering the circumstances. Started off today with some bentover rows, pretty good sets. Moved onto a superset of BTN cable pulldowns with crossbench DB pullovers. Then I did another superset of bentover DB rows with underhand cable pulldowns. Finished up with some cable rows, not too bad at all. 

*Diet*

Still as close to zero carbs as I can handle. Although I do have a few here and there that are hard to avoid. Had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout today, and then had a salad with creamy italian dressing. At work today I had a bacon and cheese omelet, and then 2 hot dogs. 

Tonight I had somewhat of a low-carb binge, LOL. Ended up eating some hot wings and blue cheese, tons of slices of cheese, macadamia nuts, and pork rinds with ranch dip.  

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Good amount of sleep last night, I feel pretty damn good today. Considering that this is my 5th day on less than 20-30g carbs a day, no complaints. Every morning I wake up I feel a little tighter than the day before.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 11, 2005)

MonStar[b said:
			
		

> Andrea:[/b] Hey you! Where have you been stranger? I take a very broad multi-vitamin/mineral that has B-complex in it I believe. But I'll double check when I get home. Anyway, I hope that all is going well with you. I might go down to NC to visit my aunt but I'm not sure just yet. Hope everything is cool with you and Travis, lol.



Hey babe!!! Works been crazy, hell life's been crazy.  You know how it gets LOL!! If you come down here you better come see me!!!    Me and Travis? - I didn't realize it had been that long since we talked, I've got a lot to fill you in on!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2005)

*Andrea:* LOL! I guess I do need to catch up with you on a lot. I don't remember how much you know, I broke up with my ex-girlfriend Brittany of 3.5 years about a year ago. Then after her I dated this girl Laura for 8-9 months or so, then she got crazy on me, lol. And now I'm single! Not really dating anyone, but as usual I'm friends with almost all girls. If I come down to NC we'll definitely be working out, that's for sure. Your avatar looks great! 

I know for sure I'm heading down to Virginia Beach before the summer is over...


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 12, 2005)

Friday; 8-12-2005​
*Training*

Shoulder day! Nice workout this morning in the gym, its nice to be back in my old gym. Started off today with overhead DB presses supersetted with DB lateral raises. Then I moved onto another superset of BTN presses supersetted with seated DB lateral raises, my shoulders were toast. Did a triple dropset with Nautilus lateral raises, and then a few sets of BB front raises. Finished up today with some BTB shrugs in the Smith-machine, and then some rope cable crunches.

*Diet*

So far so good today, a scoop of whey before and after my workout. And then 2 hot dogs with some mustard. I'm going to have a bacon and cheese omelet, and a cheeseburger with mayo a little later. Appetite is very restricted on a ketogenic diet. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Nice to get a solid 8 hours sleep without waking up at all. Feeling pretty good today, and my energy levels haven't been bad at all. I'm looking forward to being on the diet 7 days. I haven't decided yet if I want to incorporate refeeds into my diet or not.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 12, 2005)

hotdogs, hamburgers, bacon, omelettes?  how do you allow yourself to believe that what your doing is good?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* It's strictly a ketogenic diet, bro. Look into it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2005)

Saturday; 8-13-2005​
*Training* 

Sh*tty workout today in my basement! I was running around like a maniac all damn day. I did arms today, started off with 75 reps of concentration curls on each arm, and then 75 reps of one-arm French presses. Did some reverse curls and hammer curls---then some more BTN extensions. Decent workout, only lasted about 20 minutes. 

*Diet*

Started off with 2 hot dogs and cheese, then went and had a cheeseburger with mayo. Afterwards I had an Atkin's bar at the mall, and then went and had pork rinds and ranch dip. Then went out to Denny's and ate an sausage, bacon, and cheese omelet, with a garden salad with blue cheese dressing on the side. 

Had 3-4 shots of 99 Apples which is 8.1g carbs per ounce. So I ended up taking in 40-50g of carbs today. A little on the high side, but whatever.  

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Feel pretty good today, tonight I got messed up though, really bad.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 14, 2005)

> Feel pretty good today, tonight I got messed up though, really bad.



  Drinking?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Smoked a lot more than I drank, but yes did some shots of 99 Apples, lol.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 14, 2005)

It's all good, my b-day is next weekend


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, bro, i dig your journal.  we should put our heads together and talk heavy lifting sometime.  our stats are pretty similar.  Keep up the good work, brother.  You have a lot of support here.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 14, 2005)

Also looking to find out more about a "ketogenic" diet.. if you have info, i am in pretty dire need of a diet overhaul.  Ive been putting up big weights, putting on mass, but putting on a bit too much fat to go with it.  i am a powerlifter who is trying build up musclemass, so i train primarily with the "strongman" mentality.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Party it up, man.  

*Legion:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Yeah definitely hit me up on AIM if you want to talk about different lifting techniques, etc. I've been working out for a long time, tried almost everything, lol. Anyway, a ketogenic diet is basically just an Atkin's style diet---extremely low-carb, moderate protein, and high-fat. So far its working great for fat-loss, I've dropped around 10 lbs. already in the first week. Probably a lot of water weight, but regardless, a nice addition to the diet. 

Thanks again for stopping by, bro.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2005)

Sunday; 8-14-2005​
*Training*

Chest day today! Good workout today, really hit my pecs hard. Started off with a superset of incline BB presses with flat DB flyes. Hit my pecs really hard right away. Moved onto some pec-deck flyes with dips, which fried my pecs completely. Then I did another superset of decline Smith-machine presses and cable crossovers. Finished up today with a few quick sets of abs and called it a day. 

*Diet* 

Decent today, started off with some scrambled eggs, then a few hours later a low-carb bar. After that I had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout, and then I had a filet mignon steak, and some cheese. Then I had some beef jerkey and more cheese, lol. Went to Friendly's after a movie tonight and ate a bunless bacon cheeseburger with mayo, and a garden salad with blue cheese dressing. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 4.5 hours. 

Really stupid of me to get this much sleep, but whatever. It was crazy last night.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 15, 2005)

Monday; 8-15-2005​
*Training*

Back day! Very lethargic today in the gym, I'm not sure why. For whatever reason I felt like I was falling asleep the entire time I was there today. Started off my workout with a superset of ghetto style t-bar rows and rope cable rows. Nice way to burn out my lats right from the start. Moved onto some BTN pulldowns and DB pullovers, not too bad. Then I did some support rows and finished up with some rope cable crunches. Not too bad of a workout considering how tired I was.

*Diet*

Still extremely low-carb, today so far I had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout. Then I had a bunless bacon cheeseburger with mayo, and a bacon and cheese omelet, and then a bag of roasted almonds. Then I had 2 cheesedogs with mustard, and then another 2 cheesedogs with mustard later, lol.  

*Miscellaneous* 

Sleep: 8.5 hours.

I'm feeling pretty good today, so far. I'm a little tired for some reason but I have no idea why.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

> Back day! Very lethargic today in the gym, I'm not sure why. For whatever reason I felt like I was falling asleep the entire time I was there today.





> I'm a little tired for some reason but I have no idea why.



I'll give you one guess:



> Still extremely low-carb,


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

lack of sleep + lack of carbs = lack of energy


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 16, 2005)

*Patrick:* Yeah, this diet definitely drains my energy levels, theres no question about that. But I am feeling pretty good, I think its just the first week that really messes me up. 

*shiznit:* Agreed, I really have to get my sleep schedule on track.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 16, 2005)

Tuesday; 8-16-2005​
*Training*

Shoulders! Not too bad of a workout today, my energy was definitely a good bit better than yesterday. Started off today with a superset of overhead DB presses and DB lateral raises, nice sets. Then I moved onto some upright rows supersetted with bentover DB lateral raises. Then I did a few quick sets of one-arm cable laterals, and some BTB shrugs. Finished up with a few sets of rope crunches, nothing too intense. 

*Diet*

So far today so good. Started off with the usual scoop of whey protein before and after my workout, then moved onto some grilled chicken with mayo. Then I had some pork rinds and ranch dip, 2 hot dogs with cheese, and a bunless bacon cheeseburger with mayo. 

When I got home from work I had some tuna and mayo with cheese. Nothing that's really worth mentioning. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 6 hours. 

Was up late for absolutely no reason at all. Stupid move on my part, whatever. I am getting comments on how I look smaller/thinner so I guess thats a good sign.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

you have courage to do delts after pecs.
i have discovered that this really helps hit those delts harder, taking the pecs out of the picture.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 16, 2005)

*Legion:* Not sure what you mean, bro. I do pecs on the first day of my split, then back the next day, and then shoulders the next day. So there's a day break in between chest and back.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 17, 2005)

Wednesday; 8-17-2005​
*Training*

Arms! Very solid arm workout today, really hit my arms hard. No complaints at all today. Started off with a superset of skullcrushers and overhead rope extensions, then a superset of standing BB curls and rope cable curls. Then I moved onto a superset of rope cable pressdowns with French presses, and then a superset of incline hammer curls and reverse curls. Finished up today with some forearms, and then some rope crunches. 

*Diet*

So far today I've had 2 scoops of whey protein, and then an Atkin's bar for a snack. And then I went out to lunch at Chili's and had a sirloin steak with a salad with blue cheese dressing, then I had a bacon and cheese omelet. 

Tonight I had a lot of slices of cheese, some pork rinds and ranch dip, and then 2 hot dogs.  

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8 hours.

Its amazing how much better I feel when I get enough sleep. I can't get over what a difference it makes in my mood, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 18, 2005)

Thursday; 8-18-2005​
*Training*

Chest day! Ended up doing chest in my basement today, good workout though for sure. Since I have very limited equipment in my basement I wasn't sure what kind of workout I was going to have---but I ended up having a great workout. Started off with 4 supersets of pec-deck flyes and dips, and then 4 supersets of flat DB flyes and vertical chest presses. Finished up with a triple dropset with pec-deck flyes.

*Diet*

Still extremely low-carb, and I haven't eaten much today at all. I had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout Then I ate pork rinds and ranch dip, and then a bunless double bacon cheesburger with mayo. So far that's all I've had time to eat today. 

Last night I ended up having another bunless cheeseburger with mayo, and tehn a ceasar salad. And when I got home I had some cheese, and then 2 hot dogs. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Need to try and get a little more sleep than 7 hours, I feel a little lethargic today.

Today I weighed myself and I weigh 215.5 lbs. without clothes.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you still running T3? If so, how long has it been?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2005)

Three letters. W. T. F.

I go away for an exam and when I come back you're on a cut and backing off the big lifts? 

Hey, down to 215 so soon is awesome, congrats on doing what you set out to do. Now get back on the wagon.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Hey man, I've been on 50mcg T3 (in 2 divided doses) for I guess about 12 days now. So far, so good. I've dropped a substantial amount of weight, around 23 lbs. I think that consists of both fat and water weight. I'm honestly getting more comments now than ever before on my physique. I guess because of the simple reason that I'm at a lower % of bodyfat. My midsection is looking better than it has in a long time, so I'm feeling great. 

*SF:* LOL, I was waiting for a post like this. I did back off of Westside rather abruptly, my fault. I just ended up gaining a lot of weight on the M1T, combined with the extremely heavy training. I was bigger than ever at nearly 240 lbs. But I was of course holding some extra fat and water, which I've lost on this low-carb diet so far.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday; 8-19-2005​
*Training*

Back day! Good session today I think, I was a little lethargic but not too bad. Started off today with a few sets of bentover rows, very light of course. Then I moved onto a superset of support rows and CG underhand pulldowns, not too bad. Then I did a superset of Nautilus pullovers with incline DB rows, ouch! Finished up with a few quick sets of BTN pulldowns. Then did some hanging leg raises and called it a day. 

*Diet*

So far the usual, a scoop of whey before and after my workout. And then I had a bunless cheeseburger with mayo and mustard, and a bacon and cheese omelet. I can't believe how good I've been doing about keeping on this diet, this Sunday will be 2 full weeks at under 20-30g of carbs a day. 

Last night I had some pork rinds and ranch dip, some coffee with cream, cheese with some mayo, a bunless cheeseburger with mayo, and a ceasar salad. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Slept in today, but whatever I don't care. I still made it to the gym in time for work. I'm feeling pretty good today, although I could use a little caffeine, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2005)

It's cool. I'm glad you've managed to drop weight as quick as you have. Looks like you're on the right track.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 20, 2005)

*SF:* Thanks for the support, bro. I just gotta' make sure that I keep my weight down, even on a strict low-carb diet if you overeat on low-carb foods (which I have a tendency to do, especially when I'm blazed) you of course can still add bodyfat. My workouts in the gym lately have been under 30 minutes, tons of supersets and dropsets, and very intense.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 20, 2005)

Saturday; 8-20-2005​
*Training*

Shoulders! Pretty solid workout today, not too bad at all. Started off with a superset of seated DB presses and lateral raises, and then I moved onto a superset of seated DB laterals with wide-grip upright rows. Really beat the hell out of my shoulders 100%. Moved onto a triple dropset of Nautilus overhead presses, and did a few sets of seated DB shrugs. Finished up my workout today with a few sets of cable crunches. 

*Diet*

For breakfast today I had 3 scrambled eggs with bacon and cheese, and then I had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout. Then I had 2 hot dogs with cheese, and ended up having a bag of peanuts for a snack. So far today that's all I've really had time to eat. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 6 hours, but then I had a 1-hour nap. 

Feel a little softer today, I'm not sure why. Maybe it's what I'm wearing, lol. I really ate a LOT yesterday, and even though I know for sure I didn't go over 20-30g of carbs, I know mentally I took in a TON of calories. Whatever, at least I've stuck to this diet for 2 weeks now.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *SF:* LOL, I was waiting for a post like this. I did back off of Westside rather abruptly, my fault. I just ended up gaining a lot of weight on the M1T, combined with the extremely heavy training. I was bigger than ever at nearly 240 lbs. But I was of course holding some extra fat and water, which I've lost on this low-carb diet so far.



I would have bulked to 300.  WTF is wrong with you man


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

Heya bro how goes it!  Always on the chase around with you....I love the challenge!  Lookin good droppin weight nicely!  I'm on the same mission just not droppin as fast as you are lol.  I'm cutting carbs little by little.  The next few weeks I'll lower em soem more then I'll cut em out all together for a few weeks then start my bulk again!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 21, 2005)

*Jake:* Sh*t, 300 lbs.? Dude I can't even imagine myself over 240, when I was pushing 240 lbs. I couldn't even see my abs, even though I was stronger than ever. 

*DeadBolt:* Hey man, yeah I've been dropping weight fast! I'm sure it will really slow up though. The first few weeks on a ketogenic diet are always extreme, because you're dropping so much water weight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunday; 8-21-2005​
*Training*

Arms today! Pretty solid workout today I guess, worked out first thing in the morning. Overall not too bad at all. Started off today with a superset of French presses and rope cable pressdowns, and moved onto another superset of BB curls with rope cable curls. Then I did a superset of skulls and overhead rope extensions, and finished up with a superset of reverse preacher curls and hammer curls. Did a few sets of abs, and called it a day.

*Diet*

Damn, very low calorie today! Had a scoop of whey before and after my workout as usual, but then went until like 4:00-5:00 PM without eating anything, then I had a salad with steak. A few hours later I had a bunless bacon cheeseburger and then some broccoli and cheese. For a late snack I had some cheese slices.

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8.5 hours. 

Felt pretty damn good today, got a $2,200 system installed in my IS300.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 22, 2005)

Monday; 8-22-2005​
*Training*

Chest day! Good workout today, started off with a triset of incline BB presses, flat DB flyes, and then dips. OUCH. Did 3 trisets today and my chest was on fire. Then I did a superset of pec-deck flyes and flat DB presses, and then a few sets of cable crossovers and called it a day. Did a few sets of hanging leg raises, too.

*Diet*

So far so good today, had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout---and that's pretty much it so far. Haven't been too hungry for much else. I'm going to have a bacon cheeseburger, and a bacon and cheese omelet, and 2 hot dogs with cheese as well. 

Later on we went to a diner and I had a bacon cheeseburger with mayo, and then a side salad with blue cheese dressing. And then I ate a bunch of my ex-girlfriend's American cheese omelet, which was GREAT by the way. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Feel pretty good today, no complaints.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds good man!  I think starting next week I'm gonna cut alot of my carbs out and just consume high amounts of protein and fats...as clean as possible.  I'd like to drop more weight before mid september when I start bulking again!

Any suggestions or anything you got for me to read up on?  lol


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 23, 2005)

*DeadBolt:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Yeah when you're consuming so much protein and fat its really easy to stick to this kind of diet. Fat blunts your appetite so much I don't even notice not having the carbs that much. Sometimes if I don't get much sleep it will catch up to me, though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 23, 2005)

Tuesday; 8-23-2005​
*Training*

Back day! Good workout today I guess, energy level was pretty damn low, though. But its to be expected with less than enough sleep and close to zero carbs. Started off my workout today with a superset of support rows and BTN pulldowns. Moved onto another superset of crossbench DB pullovers with CG cable pulldowns, and then did a few sets of Nautilus pullovers, and then some CG cable rows. Finished up with some abs, and called it a day. 

*Diet*

Same old, same old. Scoop of whey protein before and after my workout, and then I had a bunless blue cheese burger and a side ceasar salad. Then I had 2 hot dogs, and then a cheeseburger with mayo. 

Tonight when I was blazed I ate some chicken salad, some pork rinds and ranch dip, and then a cheese omelet, and some beef jerkey.  

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7 hours.

Need to really make sure that I get to bed tonight. Tomorrow me and my brother and a few girls are heading to Hershey Park in Hershey, PA. So I'm going to be working out in my basement first thing in the morning around 7:00 AM. I'm gonna stick it out on this ketogenic diet tomorrow no matter what!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I'm gonna stick it out on this ketogenic diet tomorrow no matter what!




Yea I was thinkin of doin something like you are.  You just consume alot of protein and regular fats right?  I mean I am so use to eating like natty pb and olive oil I feel so guilty eating regular cheese(which I LOVE) and stuff like bacon and things like that!  So c'mon your the pro give me some guidlines lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt:* Fat blunts your appetite so much I don't even notice not having the carbs that much.


I had to read this like 9 times lol....if that was part of the diet man I'd be in heaven LOL.....broke but in heaven!


----------



## Dipsh!t (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Monstar, what was your sets and reps for your records?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2005)

*DeadBolt:* LOL, yeah I'm doing a strict ketogenic diet bro. Close to zero carbs and very high fat and moderate protein. If you do a search for a ketogenic diet on Google bro I'm sure a ton of links will come up. Good luck! 

*Dipsh!t:* I'm not sure what you mean, dude. What do my sets and reps look like? When I post my workouts I say exactly what I did in the gym, I just don't list my weights because right now they're such a disgrace.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2005)

Wednesday; 8-24-2005​
*Training*

Shoulders this morning! Early, early workout today. Did some shoulders in my basement. Started off with 3 trisets, overhead machine presses, DB front raises, and finished up with DB lateral raises. Then I moved onto another superset of BTB shrugs and CG cable upright rows. This was all I really had time for this morning.

*Diet*

F*CK, F*CK, F*CK, F*CK, F*CK.  

I went to Hershey Park today and of course, with tons and tons of chocolate surrounding me it was impossible to stick it out on a ketogenic diet. I stuck to my ketogenic diet until around 2:00-3:00 in the afternoon I guess, which isn't too bad. I had an entire low-carb lunch packed but I just couldn't do it. I started off with a huge soft ice-cream cone, and then I had some soda. Then we also got some Dippin' Dots, lol. And we ran out to Taco Bell to get food. I got 6 things at Taco Bell, lol. Then we went back to the park and had some italian ice. And then went to Applebee's after the park and had a sampler appetizer and then 3 desserts! I only ate about one and a half but still.  

After all this, I got home, weighed myself. As you can imagine it was a disgusting water retained 226 lbs.  

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 6.5 hours. 

Not enough sleep, at all.


----------



## Dipsh!t (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry to get you confused, i meant that in your stats record right, how many sets and reps have you done (eg, Squat, 500lb - 3 sets - 10 reps).


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wednesday; 8-24-2005​
> *Training*
> 
> Shoulders this morning! Early, early workout today. Did some shoulders in my basement. Started off with 3 trisets, overhead machine presses, DB front raises, and finished up with DB lateral raises. Then I moved onto another superset of BTB shrugs and CG cable upright rows. This was all I really had time for this morning.
> ...


Thats what you call a cheat day....now just jump back to the kete diet and you'll be fine.  If you truelly were in ketosis then it may take some time to get back into that state but you will still lsoe weight before you get there.  Its ok to cheat its not ok to make that a weekly thing ya know!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Dipsh!t:* Hey man, my weights vary a lot exercise to exercise. If you want to ask more specific questions like what weights and reps for specific exercises I'd be more than happy to answer. 

*DeadBolt:* Dude I ate yesterday until I felt like I was going to be completely sick. I mean an all out binge. The way that I see it though I was carb depleted for 2.5 weeks or so. So I don't think I could have put on too much fat in only 6-8 hours. But who knows, we'll see. Over the next few days I'm sure I'll drop the weight that I gained yesterday. I'm really going to stick it out on this ketogenic diet the next few weeks. All I really care about at this point is being shredded. I've never cared so little about size/strength in my life.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2005)

Thursday; 8-25-2005​
*Training*

Arms! I was running late again today and I had to train arms in my basement, lol. I shortened my workout up a lot and for biceps I did 3 trisets of standing BB curls, hammer curls, and then cable curls. And then for triceps I also did 3 trisets of French presses, cable pressdowns, and overhead cable extensions. Arms were pumped, especially after all the carbs I consumed yesterday!

*Diet*

Keeping my calories and carbs very very low today. Especially after yesterday's pig out session. So far today I've had a scoop of whey before and after my workout, and then I had some slices of pepperoni, and then a bunless cheeseburger with mayo. In an hour or so I'll have an omelet and thats it so far.

Tonight I ended up eating some cheese, and then a cheese omelet, and for a snack I had some lunch meat. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7 hours.

I can definitely tell that I'm retaining water today. I weighed myself this morning and I was surprised I was down a little at 222.5 lbs. I really think that my goal is a shredded 200 lbs. But we'll see what happens. I want ripped abs, no matter what it takes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 25, 2005)

Yea you  wont ass any fdat over those few hours.....you will just hold alot of water b/c you were so depleated.  No big its good for the body my man and even better for the mind!  I'm sure you'll get them killer abz just don't do it to the point of losing LBM!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 26, 2005)

*DeadBolt:* I honestly don't feel like I put on too much flab in that couple of hours. But at the same time I feel like I'm holding a bit more water than usual. Yeah I really want to get as lean as possible, we'll see what happens.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 26, 2005)

Friday; 8-26-2005​
*Training*

Chest day! Did chest this morning in the gym, not a bad workout overall. Started off today with a superset of flat DB flyes and dips, and then a superset of incline BB presses and pec-deck flyes. Then I did a few sets of decline DB flyes and finished up with a dropset of cable crossovers. Did a set of rope crunches and called it a day. 

*Diet*

So far today I've had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout, and then I also had some pork rinds and ranch dip when I got into work. Then I had a bag of roasted almonds, and this afternoon I'm going to have a bunless cheeseburger with mayo and a ham & cheese omelet. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Fell asleep on the phone last night! LOL. I think my ex-girlfriend and I might get back together, for those of you who keep up with my love life, lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 26, 2005)

Are you referring to that girl who came to your journal and made lame posts?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* I'm referring to my girlfriend of almost 10 months, bro. I think it was you that came in my journal and made lame posts, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2005)

Saturday; 8-29-2005​
*Training*

Back day! I was messing around with my car all day so I missed going to the gym so I had to workout in the basement. I started off my workout with 3 sets of bentover rows, not too bad. Then I moved onto 3 trisets of CG underhand pulldowns, crossbench DB pullovers, and then BTN cable pulldowns. Finished up today with some seated cable rows. 

*Diet*

Started off today with a bunless bacon cheeseburger with mayo, and then some broccoli, and then I had 1/2 of an Atkin's bar and some coffee. And then I had a scoop of whey protein before and after my workout. Before going out I had a cheese omelet, and then around 3:30 AM at Denny's I had a sausage and cheese omelet, and a side of bacon, lol. 

*Miscellaneous*

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Felt bloated all day today, for some reason.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Felt bloated all day today, for some reason.


All the sodium in todays meals would be my guess....

I'm starting somethign along the lines of what your doing tomorrow!  I'm looking forward to how I do!  I'm not looking forward to cutting though lol.  My only motivation is that I'll be able to bulk in like another month so I wanna do good!

Workouts lookin good...just keep at it my friend and kick some ass!!

Man your getting back with her eh?  You were so happy you split....I guess ya got that little bit of freedom again.  I hear ya man I've been with mine for almost 8 months now and miss my single life like no tomorrow but then again my girl is awsome and she takes such good care of me I can't compain!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* I'm referring to my girlfriend of almost 10 months, bro. I think it was you that came in my journal and made lame posts, lol.


 You can think whatever you want about my posts, but I just never understood the "Your doing great, baby" posts that seemed to flood your journal.


----------

